# Cube Hanzz vs. Cube Fritzz



## Beff94 (26. Juni 2011)

Hey,

ich schreibe bald meinen Realschulabschluss und mein Vater hat gesagt ich bekomme danach ein neues Bike.
Nun stehen 3 Bikes zur Auswahl: 1. Cube Fritzz 2010 The One 2. Cube Hanzz 2011 Pro 3. Scott Voltage FR 30

Zu dem Voltage, das Bike ist fast aus meiner Auswahl raus da es zu sehr auf Berg ab getrimmt ist.

So und jetzt gibt es dann halt noch die Frage ob Fritzz oder Hanzz?!

Was ich vorhabe bisschen Bikepark, Singletrails, Touren, und viel einfach nur von A nach B kommen 

Das heißt das Bike sollte hallt auch nur einigermaßen gut bergauf kommen.

lg


----------



## Chiccoli (26. Juni 2011)

naja das Hanzz ist nicht wirklich tourengeeignet, damit kommste nirgendwo gescheit hoch  
im endeffekt bleibt bei deiner auswahl ja nur das Fritzz, wobei hier ja die bikeparktauglichkeit in frage gestellt werden muss.

Cube Hanzz​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beff94 (26. Juni 2011)

Echt?!

ICh dachte eigentlich schon das man damit einigermaßen Bergaufkommt??
Hat ja auch 2 Kettenblätter. Gabel absenken und hoch gehts den Berg


----------



## xalex (27. Juni 2011)

wenn der schwerpunkt auf bikepark liegt, ist das fritzz sicher nicht die beste wahl

das hanzz ist durchaus tourentauglich i. s. von gemütlich bergauf schippern und bergrunter heizen. wenn du mit touren aber 2000hm in den alpen meinst, das ist schon mit dem fritzz anstrengend genug


----------



## sepalot (27. Juni 2011)

also so lang es um wirkliche touren geht, dann ist das fritzz die wahl. sollen auf einer runde freeriden mal noch paar restl. höhenmeter bewältigt werden, geht das hanzz schon, aber längere touren, nicht wirklich. sollte der bikeparkbesuch gelegentlich sein, geht das fritzz durchaus. hab ich auch gemacht, bevor ich das hanzz hatte (ochsenkopf, geißkopf, saalbach, ...). die fetten drops sollte man nicht machen, aber sonst gehts schon - beachte aber, dass es offiziell keine bikeparkfreigabe fürs fritzz gibt - aber die gibts für eine 200mm-scheibe hinten auch nicht - und bis jetzt nie probleme gehabt.


----------



## Beff94 (27. Juni 2011)

Danke 

was verstehst du unter "richtigen Touren"
Ich habe jetzt nicht vor mit dem Fahrrad in die Berge zu fahren und Höhenmeter zu knacken, sondern einfach mal so 20km Touren die jetzt nicht immer bergauf gehen mit viel Spaß zu bewältigen 

Um es mal so auszudrücken ich möchte eigentlich eine "eierlegende Wollmilchsau"  
aba da es die bekanntlich leider noch nicht gibt, suche ich ein Bike mit dem man gut bergaufkommt und einfach nur Spaß hat


----------



## funbiker9 (27. Juni 2011)

Beff94 schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> was verstehst du unter "richtigen Touren"
> Ich habe jetzt nicht vor mit dem Fahrrad in die Berge zu fahren und Höhenmeter zu knacken, sondern einfach mal so 20km Touren die jetzt nicht immer bergauf gehen mit viel Spaß zu bewältigen
> ...



...das Lapierre Froggy wäre so ein Rad.


----------



## pr0phet (27. Juni 2011)

ich habe hanzz und fritzz, und wenn ich mich für eins entscheiden müsste würde ich hanzz nehmen... für touren ist fritzz zwar bisschen besser aber auch die gehen mit hanzz ganz gut, nur halt nicht so schnell^^ ne transalp würd ich allerdings mit hanzz nicht fahren wollen! benutze ihn auch meistens auf freeride touren und gelegentlich im bikepark und bin eigentlich recht zufrieden damit


----------



## xalex (28. Juni 2011)

Beff94 schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> was verstehst du unter "richtigen Touren"
> Ich habe jetzt nicht vor mit dem Fahrrad in die Berge zu fahren und Höhenmeter zu knacken, sondern einfach mal so 20km Touren die jetzt nicht immer bergauf gehen mit viel Spaß zu bewältigen
> ...




das hört sich jetzt eher nach hanzz an für mich


----------



## head96 (28. Juni 2011)

Also ich steh auch vor der Entscheidung zwischen hanzz und fritzz. Ich mach auch mal exkursionen in bikepark, sonst reine trailtouren bis 30km. Trails sind mit tablen, drops etc bespickt also rein auf spaß. Ich müsste bergauf straße fahren und ab dann trail. Das Hanzz überzeugt mich mehr, weil ich eh den berg hoch schleiche und es mir nich auf die zeit ankommt, weil die parts mich mehr ansprechen (hanzz sl) und weil es für den bikepark zugelassen ist,


----------



## jan84 (28. Juni 2011)

Wäre ich vor der Entscheidung würde ich mich bei mehr als 7-9 Bikeparkbesuchen pro Jahr fürs Hanzz entscheiden, sonst Fritzz. Was wiegst du? Bei ~70kg oder weniger würde ich mir mit dem Fritzz, auch bei regelmäßigen Parkbesuchen, wenige sorgen machen. Große Drops (>1m) sollteste halt liegenlassen... Paarmal ist das auch kein Problem, dauerhaft würde ichs mit dem Fritzz nicht machen. 

Ansonsten, wenn das Budget es hergibt, guck dir mal das Trek Scartch Air an. Kann alles (bergauf, bergab, Tour, Park, Gewicht) besser als das Fritzz, kost halt auch ein paar Euro mehr...

grüße,
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HANZZ08 (24. Dezember 2011)

hi, hast dich schon entschieden??? 
Wenn nicht, kann ich dir auch nur nochmal zum HANZZ raten. Ich hab des Teil mit Luftdämpfer und -Gabel als einziges Rad. Mit Umbau wiegt des noch ca.15 kg.
Dank 2-fach Kurbel klettert des ding auch richtig gut und ich fahre auch Touren damit.

Gruß aus der Oberpfalz,cool: next to Oko


----------



## Tiefenkraft (27. Dezember 2011)

Kann mich nur anschließen. Bis vor kurzen fuhr ich das Fritzz habe mich da aber nicht so wohl drauf gefühlt. Das Hanzz dagegen läuft für dies Preisklasse echt ganz gut. Ist kein 100% Freerider aber man kann das Bike auch im kleinen Gang mal den Berg auf treten.


----------



## marco_m (28. Dezember 2011)

Beff94 schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> So und jetzt gibt es dann halt noch die Frage ob Fritzz oder Hanzz?!
> 
> ...



Mmmhh, wenn die Reihenfolge deiner Prioritäten (grösste Leidenschaft) entspricht, ist es doch eigentlich klar -> Hanzz

Singletrail und Touren gehören für mich zusammen, denn mir der Gondel erreichst du die schönsten Trails eh nie . Wenn Du nicht der "Disco"-Typ bist und Dich nicht nur hochshutteln lässt, ist das Fritzz sicher mit Abstand das einzige deiner genannten Bikes. Mit den anderen wirst du sicher nur sehr bedingt regelmässig Touren >50km, HM>1500 mit Freude schaffen ! Denn für dies sind sie nicht konstruiert, genauso wie du das Fritzz nur bedingt im Park brauchen kannst ...

Sprich, wird dir schlüssig was du machen willst und die Entscheidung wird dir klar sein 


N.B. Ich bin der Singletrail- tourentyp, das Fritzz ist dabei, für *mich*, z.Z. genau das richtige Bike ! 

Viel Spass !


----------



## xerto (29. Dezember 2011)

Beff94 schrieb:


> Um es mal so auszudrücken ich möchte eigentlich eine "eierlegende Wollmilchsau"
> aba da es die bekanntlich leider noch nicht gibt, suche ich ein Bike mit dem man gut bergaufkommt und einfach nur Spaß hat



ich kann dir als "eierlegende wollmilchsau" das cube ams 100 empfehlen.

damit war ich in winterberg im bikepark ohne mich oder das fahrrad zu schrott zu fahren..


----------



## jan84 (29. Dezember 2011)

xerto schrieb:


> ich kann dir als "eierlegende wollmilchsau" das cube ams 100 empfehlen.
> 
> damit war ich in winterberg im bikepark ohne mich oder das fahrrad zu schrott zu fahren..



Die Frage ist, was sind Eier, was ist Wolle, was ist Milch. Wenn man ein Bike will mit dem man sowohl CC- als auch DH-Rennen mitfahren kann kommt man um sonen Bock mit ~160mm Federweg nicht drumrum.

Grüße,
Jan


----------



## xerto (29. Dezember 2011)

jan84 schrieb:


> Die Frage ist, was sind Eier, was ist Wolle, was ist Milch. Wenn man ein Bike will mit dem man sowohl CC- als auch DH-Rennen mitfahren kann kommt man um sonen Bock mit ~160mm Federweg nicht drumrum.
> 
> Grüße,
> Jan



hi jan,

damit hast du absolut recht, wenn man so fahren kann wie du 

wenn man so fahren kann wie ich, sieht die lage anders aus. dann sind 100 mm federweg vorne und hinten mehr als genug, um jede piste der welt runter zukommen. 

ich habe mein stereo noch nie an seine grenzen gebracht. ich glaub noch nicht mal mein ams 100. vorher waren meine grenzen erreicht..

gruß jo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

